# Anabaptist Prayer Book?



## JM (Mar 26, 2007)

Here.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Coram Deo (Mar 26, 2007)

Interesting...

Sounds to me that the prayer book tradition is making a come back along side Psalmody... 

Praise be to God...

Michael



JM said:


> Here.
> 
> Any thoughts?


----------



## Poimen (Mar 26, 2007)

There is no such thing as predestination.


----------



## JM (Mar 26, 2007)

Poimen said:


> There is no such thing as predestination.



  

I still want a copy of it...I have a handful of prayer books from different traditions...this is very interesting.


----------



## JM (Apr 3, 2007)

After a few exchanges of email with the website it seems the book will be similar in layout to a daily office, borrowing from traditional sources, with an Anabaptist spirit.

I'll eventually order a copy but I'll wait and read the reviews of the first printing.

Thanks,

j


----------

